# loft pics



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

just wanted to post some pics of my loft nextweek i'll be adding a
breeding section so i'll post when i'm done


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

looks really wonderful !!!!!!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice loft  I see you got some chickens underneath as well. Awesome


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is a nice open air loft, do you have any problems with snakes or critters going into the loft at night?..where are you located. I wonder if I could get away with an open loft, but I think I would use 1/4 inch hardware cloth as nothing can get in there...your son is a beautiful boy!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Very Nice...*

I like the floor you have in your loft...My question is; "how you going to clean up all the poops down there?, is there anyway you can pull the floor and pick up the poops"?


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

i'm in louisiana so with the heat and humidity its perfect for the birds
i live in town and i've never had any problems with anything getting in my loft and i have a dog in the yard so i think that helps 
this week is our last race so i'll be adding a breeding section onto the back of it and i'll be using 1/2 inch wire for it so nothing gets to my babies or eggs
and as for as the poop the bantams under the loft takes care of that and any feed that is left with the humidity we have here if you have a solid floor the droppings as well as the floor stays damp so like this the chickens keep it scratched up and it stays dry and clean
thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great looking loft and birds not to mention the handsome young men in the photos!

Terry


----------

